# VIDEO PERSO



## Philweb83 (21 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai des vidéos perso enregistrées au format MP4 que j'aimerai mettre sur l'IPAD. Est-ce possible et si oui comment faut-il faire?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Salutations


----------



## Gwen (21 Août 2010)

Il faut le placer dans iTunes et les synchroniser avec l'iPad. 

Si cela ne se synchronise pas, c'est que le fichier n'est pas aux normes. Le plus simple dans ce cas, c'est de faire un cli droit dessus puis de le convertir en fichier compatible.


----------



## Philweb83 (29 Août 2010)

Merci pour l'infos.
C'est sympa


----------

